# Udruga RODA > O Udruzi > Rodine aktivnosti >  Rodina radionica za trudnice danas 13.6. - još ima mjesta!

## Lutonjica

Roda se i ove godine pridružuje akciji Dani otvorenih vrata udruga 2013. Cilj je događanja građanima i široj javnosti približiti programe i projekte od interesa za opće dobro koje provode udruge u Hrvatskoj.

PORODI
*U četvrtak 13. lipnja 2013.* u Rodinu gnijezdu, Čanićeva 14, u Zagrebu održat će se Rodina radionica za trudnice. Rodina radionica je prilika za razgovor o tome zašto je porod fiziološki proces, zašto je dobro ponijeti sa sobom u rodilište plan poroda, kako vam može pomoći vaša pratnja, kako umanjiti bol i eventualni strah pri porodu. Saznajte kako s vama surađuju vaši hormoni, kako se u optimalnim uvjetima vaša zdjelica širi za prolaz djeteta, zašto je štetno rano rezanje pupkovine i zašto je kontakt koža na kožu važan za dijete i za vas. Radionicu vode Rodine volonterke, a pozvane su sve trudnice i njihovi partneri. Početak radionice je u 16:00 sati, a predviđeno trajanje je tri sata uz pauzu. 
Zbog ograničenog broja polaznica/ka molimo da se (uz podatak o terminu poroda i broju telefona) obavezno prijavite putem telefona 61 77 500 ili na 091 22 77 232.

PELENE
*U petak, 14. lipnja 2013*. u Rodinu gnijezdu, Čanićeva 14, u Zagrebu s početkom u 17.30 sati, održat će se radionica o platnenim pelenama. Svi zainteresirani za korištenje platnenih pelena moći će iz prve ruke čuti informacije o njihovim prednostima, tips & tricks kako ih koristiti i održavati, te pogledati i opipati primjerke Rodina branda - platnene pelene "Rodina pusa".
Zbog ograničenog broja sudionica/ka molimo da svoj dolazak potvrdite na 098 605 903.

----------


## Canaj

molim informaciju kada će biti sljedeća radionica za trudnice? hvala!

----------


## gizolito

ja bih molila info za radionicu o platnenim pelenama  :Smile:

----------


## bucka

> molim informaciju kada će biti sljedeća radionica za trudnice? hvala!


X  * (nisam trudna)*

----------

